# ReelMowLow74's Lawn Journal



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Finally found some time to sit down and document my progress this year. Enjoy!

Background:
Dallas, TX 
Tiffway 419 builder grade sod
2021 is the 2nd full growing season
5,000 sf.

At the end of the season last year, I had already caught the reel mowing bug, and found a McLane that my son and I spent some time fixing up. It was running great, mowing great, but I was determined to go lower this year. I also did a poor job of pre-emergent last season and never did a proper scalp.

Im still new to TX and came from Colorado where I had only ever seen Bermuda grass on TV or if I traveled to play golf somewhere warm. Needless to say, I was out of my element. This community has been so extremely helpful, especially since I had deleted all social media last year (best thing Ive ever done) and didn't have the local FB groups or other resources to help. Feel free to ask questions or let me know if im doing something wrong :thumbup: :thumbup:

Goals for 2021:
- Proper Pre-Emergent plan 
- Soil Test
- LEVEL!! 
- Start spraying Fert. and combine with my granular plan 
- PGR 
- Mow sub .5" 
- Keep learning as much as possible.

Here is where things started 2 years ago:


Here is how it looks today:


I'll continue to add progress pics below


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Some pictures from last year before I started reel mowing:



Crop Circles










Then my son and I picked this up and put a ton of time and effort on restoring it. Definitely started my love for mowing low.







My initial soil test results. I definitely had some work to do.



We also decided to extend our patio and outdoor living space which caused some damage to the turf... worth it but took some time to recover this spring. Also required some irrigation work...





Wanted to go lower so picked up a used 220SL here local in Dallas and its been a night and day difference.



First Mow with the JD... what a difference!!





LEVEL TIME!!! We had a very wet spring here in Dallas and of course as soon as I had my sand delivered, we received nearly 7" of rain over the next week. Thankfully I had a tarp handy.

Used 6yds of sand over 5k sqft.





About 2 weeks post level



First PGR app- Decided to start slow with .2oz of Tnex per 1000. Combined with 2oz/1000 of FEature. What a difference tihs product makes. Much more dense, darker green, and even color.





This was about a week post PGR app


and same after the 2nd round of PGR


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Fast forward to July and I did another soil test. I had a 2 pack of these mysoil kits but I do plan to use Waypoint next time. Improvement in some areas and frustration in others. I honestly feel like the lawn looks much better than what this sample shows.

Fertilizer Plan for now:

Granular- 1 application per month 16-0-8. 3lbs per 1000
Liquid: 2x per month (mainly with PGR App) 20-2-3, plus 2oz of FEature per 1000.

I have some AMS (granular) and SOP (Granular) that I will apply for my next granular application. going to try and move those deficiencies if possible.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Spent some time planting in the flower beds this weekend. Dealing with some black spot on my roses but they are pushing through. Also had a chance to clean up and trim some of the shrubs. I'm by no means an expert but I'm learning!

Front beds







Back yard:


Roses:


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Enjoying a Monday afternoon with the kids and getting ready to mow later this evening. Have a bag of hydretain I'm gonna throw down along with some SOP (granular) at 2lb/m. Maintaining at .525"


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Got an early morning mow in. Still dealing with some bronzing from PGR app and bumping rate up to .25oz/m. Got my SOP down, hydretain, and Carbon Pro G.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks great! What is your hoc w the JD?
Where did you score it in Dallas?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

DFWdude said:


> Looks great! What is your hoc w the JD?
> Where did you score it in Dallas?


Thank you! Currently at .525" with the JD.

I picked it up locally here in McKinney. It's a 2015 and was in good condition. I'll need a relief grind at the end of the season but I've been able to do a lot of my own restoration to this point.

-new chain covers on each side 
-new top cover 
-all new chains as the old were very stretched
-all new fluids, new plug, air filter, etc. 
-new higher cut bedknife 
-painted/touched up areas of rust and the muffler.

Not a dramatic difference visually but similar to the McLane it's been fun to work on with my 6yr old son. He enjoys learning and I enjoy the time with him 😊

When I got it:



Now:


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Did you get it from a homeowner, or some sort of turf care dealer?

Time with kiddo is priceless. I'm doing the same with my 5 y/o. He was so mad when I sold the ZTR!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

DFWdude said:


> Did you get it from a homeowner, or some sort of turf care dealer?
> 
> Time with kiddo is priceless. I'm doing the same with my 5 y/o. He was so mad when I sold the ZTR!


I got it here https://usedreelmowers.com/

Prices were a little higher compared to auctions or FB marketplace, but it was local, I didn't have to worry about shipping, I got to put my hands on it and look it over before buying… and I was impatient and wanted it NOW! Haha

When I got it he was selling out of his home, but has recently moved to a commercial space I think. I believe Michael is a member here and was a super nice guy


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Does anybody else find it calming to sit and watch the sprinklers run!?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Looks great! Keep up the good work.


Thank you!


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Does anybody else find it calming to sit and watch the sprinklers run!?


My wife thinks im weird when do this but its so relaxing 

Havent had to run the irrigation much this season though


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Roses are looking good again!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Worked until it was dark so no pics until tomorrow. Did a double cut and engaged the GTC brush attachment on my JD. With my PGR this season the turf was so dense and thick… I was getting some matting and the grass laying down in certain directions with the mowing patterns. The brush really stood the grass up and helped even out the cut. Already a noticeable difference but will have some scalp marks here and there.

Hit it with some AMS tonight and watering in as we speak.

PGR, FEature application tomorrow morning!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sunday morning mow today at .525"

Just sitting outside before I fire up the smoker and throw some ribs on!

Thinking about aerating this week to help remove some of the density.


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Fast forward to July and I did another soil test. I had a 2 pack of these mysoil kits but I do plan to use Waypoint next time. Improvement in some areas and frustration in others. I honestly feel like the lawn looks much better than what this sample shows.
> 
> Fertilizer Plan for now:
> 
> ...


I'm also in Dallas. Where did you get your sand from? What was the cost for the 6 yards?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

williams6966 said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> > Fast forward to July and I did another soil test. I had a 2 pack of these mysoil kits but I do plan to use Waypoint next time. Improvement in some areas and frustration in others. I honestly feel like the lawn looks much better than what this sample shows.
> ...


I got mine from Lowery Sand and Gravel and if I remember it was like $350 and that was with delivery. I'll be using them again this year for round 2


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

2022 update!! Just finished my month long scalping journey. Finally got it down to .350" and I think that's as low as I'm going. I've made a point to start mowing in opposite directions than I did last year. Up pass is now my down pass, etc. to help with some of the directional growth I've had. It's helping provide a smoother surface for now so we'll see.

I'll be doing another level this year (May) and will hopefully be my last major level. Then it's spot control from there!

I applied my first app of Pre-emergent about a month ago, along with some SOP and my first dose of 18-18-18 last week.

Feeling good about the green up so far… well ahead of others in the neighborhood.

Bring on the 2022 season!!



I've trimmed all of my bushes, trees, and added new mulch for the season. Everything will be getting a dose of fert here soon.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looking great, bring on that Texas heat and let's get some grass growing!


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

It's going to look awesome! I wish my yard was as flat as yours. Yard looked pretty good last year..


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

No pictures in this update but I decided to start my PGR a little earlier this year. Sprayed some 18-18-18 today with FEature and .25oz/1000 of TNEX. Hoping to suppress seed heads this spring. Color is coming in great so far!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Soul results are in! Making progress


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

You've made incredible progress in a short time! Looks like your pH is rising compared to your soil test last year. Is that anything you're worried about/amending this season?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

littlehuman said:


> You've made incredible progress in a short time! Looks like your pH is rising compared to your soil test last year. Is that anything you're worried about/amending this season?


Thank you! The more I have learned about the MySoil testing methods, the less confident I am about how accurate all of that really was. Im not a scientist, so I cant say for sure, but I do plan to use the A&M Extension office moving forward for consistency.

That said, being in N. Texas, I think we are naturally plagued with High PH and calcium soils. To the point that, from what I understand, Im not sure any efforts to lower PH would be a long term and sustainable solution. Rather, I have focused on using only AMS for my nitrogen source, and will just continue to do what I can to make foliar applications. The lawn is responding well and my hope is to keep that going.

I also am not sure if my leveling and application of a decent sand cap had any impact to either the PH or Calcium. I plan to do one more this year so time will tell.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > You've made incredible progress in a short time! Looks like your pH is rising compared to your soil test last year. Is that anything you're worried about/amending this season?
> ...


Sounds like that's about all you can do, but it appears to be working!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hard to see, but the first round of PGR definitely caused some bronzing of the lawn. Not too surprised… Nothing that won't clip off with the next mowing. Seed heads stopped right away!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Got a double cut in this morning, maintaining it at .400" so far this year. Expecting some rain in a few hours so I threw down some 21-0-0.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

1" of rain overnight after applying the 21-0-0. Starting to really thicken up and respond well to the early PGR regulation. Still some bronzing from that first app but almost gone.

I'm having to resist the urge to tear out turf along the edges of the lawn against the fence and create live edge planter beds. I would fill them up with a combination of shrubs, grasses, hedges, flowering perennials, and spots for annuals. Would require irrigation changes and installing a drip zone which is really what's holding me back the most.

Planning to sand level again in May.



Going to do some planting out front also!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Backlapped the JD and got a mow in today. Even with PGR the seed heads are trying to push through.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Backlapped the JD and got a mow in today. Even with PGR the seed heads are trying to push through.


Looking good!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

DFWdude said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> > Backlapped the JD and got a mow in today. Even with PGR the seed heads are trying to push through.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## capscrazy (Jun 26, 2020)

Great stuff, man! McKinney isn't far from Prosper! We should meet and talk about grass.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you! Haha we should, sounds like a good time!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sprayed my second app of PGR today mixed with some 18-18-18 and FEature. Happy about how it's coming along.

Came home from my son's baseball game to this!!!


----------



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

:thumbup:


ReelMowLow74 said:


> Sprayed my second app of PGR today mixed with some 18-18-18 and FEature. Happy about how it's coming along.
> 
> Came home from my son's baseball game to this!!!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

A new toy arrived today! Looking forward to using this before my next level and later in the season when things get really dense.


----------



## pschattle15 (Apr 3, 2020)

What is your rate of PGR you are applying? How many days between applications?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Applying at .25oz/1000 and using the default GDD timeframe on the greenkeeper app… it's either 200 or 250 GDD if I remember right. I had paid for that last year so I'm still using it until my subscription is up!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Feeling really good at this stage with the lawn. Got a mow in today and sprayed my 3rd round of PGR, fEature, and 18-18-18 yesterday!

Going to aerate, verticut and just keep mowing. Think I may skip the leveling this year and just let things fill in around the edges and weaker (shaded) areas on the side of the house.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Telling myself to trust the process and not freak out!!! Had the lawn aerated today and took my first chance at verticutting. Picked up the plugs (personal preference) and did a double pass with the verticutter. Then went over it with my rotary to pick up debris, and then hit it with the reel. It looks super smooth and almost produced a tighter looking cut, but is definitely thinner in areas. I'm under regulation right now so I hope it fills in laterally.

Before:



After:


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Things are healing up after the aeration and verticutting. Got a mow in today and enjoying some rain.

Maintaining at .400" still.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Good morning! Backlapped and double cut this morning, just because.


----------



## bsegal (9 mo ago)

Beautiful lawn!

Do you use power rotary scissors along the edges/ around tree?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

bsegal said:


> Beautiful lawn!
> 
> Do you use power rotary scissors along the edges/ around tree?


Thank you! Yep, I use rotary scissors around the fences and stone around the trees, concrete patio, and flower beds. Those things are the best!


----------



## bsegal (9 mo ago)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> bsegal said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful lawn!
> ...


Shoot... looks like I know what my next purchase is going to be!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Went out of town for a week and had to bump HOC up to keep from scalping. Holding strong at .450" right now. The heat and drought in TX is no joke this year. About ready to throw in the towel and let it start to dry up. I can't keep up…


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

That is nice! Looks pretty damn good! Don't quit! 
I wish I could get my lawn to look that flat.. But I would need a 27-foot retaining wall and 1 million yards of sand. :lol:


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks @rjw0283!! haha! The right side of my home has a severe slope that I just don't want to fix, as it would also require a wall and a boat load of work!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Impressive! And keeping it that green during this weather is mind blowing. Well done


----------



## capscrazy (Jun 26, 2020)

Absolutely!!!



ReelMowLow74 said:


> Does anybody else find it calming to sit and watch the sprinklers run!?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Went away for work unexpectedly and the lawn got away from me with not being able to mow for over a week. So, I decided to do a HOC reset down to .350" last Sunday. Ran the sunjoe over it as well to open things up. Ended up pulling 9 bags of debris and such out and really cleaned things up. It looked like hell tho!

Gave it a nice application of granular 10-10-10 followed by a few nice days of rain last week. It rebounded out of regulation and holy smokes it's growing very fast! The rebound is REAL and this was a good lesson for me to stay up on PGR during the season.

Had some really good fill in over the last 7 days so I hit it with some PGR and FEature this morning. No more nitrogen for the lawn this year, switching to some 0-5-34 blend to end the season.

Dealing with some fire ants recently so dropping an application down to treat for them.

So interesting seeing the different density of the turf when it's under regulation vs. when it's not. So much tighter and dense looking with PGR and just overall better color!

Day of the scalp:


This morning- 7 days post scalp. not the best comparison photo, but just sprayed and I'm enjoying some coffee as the sun comes up! Can you see my footprints/grid from spraying!?


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

Glad I'm not the only one who steals out as the sun is rising to have a look at the state of things


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

typed by ben said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who steals out as the sun is rising to have a look at the state of things


With 2 young kids, it's my only chance at quiet time!!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's a better update pic- 7 days post scalp


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Got a mow in this morning! Rebounding nicely


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Lawn goals were realized!! Caught someone feeling the lawn to see if it was real!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Ha! The peope feeling the lawn is awesome


----------

